# Handgun Shooter



## GnarlyTwoTrack (May 14, 2012)

I recently bought an M&P Shield 9mm. Is this allowed for small game? I'd be hunting up north in the rifle area. It wouldn't be very accurate since it's a 3.1 inch barrel but at 25-50ft it's ok and small game could be that close. Also, I've seen CCI Shotshell's but that wouldn't be very good for hunting I don't think... you're game would be filled with little bb's. Obviously I am very new to small game hunting and handgun hunting. Also, which small game would be best for my gun?


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

I think that pistol of yours would be an awesome skunk gun.


If you really want to hunt small game with a handgun, buy a .22 pistol or revolver. They are even cheaper to shoot than your 9 and will do a much better job, all the way around.

Forget the shotshells, thy probably won't cycle and even if they do, about the only thing they are good for are snake loads at bayonet ranges.


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

You can use a center fire pistol in the shotgun zone. Even during deer season. But any time that's not deer season you can use a center fire rifle too if you wanted.

But you could hunt anything you wanted with a 9mm. Although i'd suggest probably not shooting at squirrels in trees or something though.


----------

